# Contest: Predict the Clippers November Record and Win



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time for a nice friendly contest.

*Rules*:
Predict whether the Clippers will either win or loss each in the month. 
Please make sure to either say win or loss for each game in the month. The deadline to enter is before the first game in the month. At the end of the month a winner will be chosen and a new contest for the next month will start.

*Prizes*:
The person who gets the most right wins 5,000 ucash points. If there is a tie the prize will be split. 
*
Schedule*:
Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm 
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm 
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm 
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm 
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm 
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm 
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm 
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm 
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm 
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm 
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm 
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm 



Example of how you should play:


> Wed 2 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN
> Fri 4 Utah 7:30pm -Loss
> Sun 6 @ New York 10:00am- WIN
> Tue 8 @ Milwaukee 5:00pm -Win
> ...


Have fun and good luck


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Weasel said:


> *Schedule*:
> Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm - Win
> Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm - Win
> Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm - Win
> ...


10 - 5 record. Wouldn't that be nice.
Nice idea, Weasel.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> .
> 
> Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm : Loss
> Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm : Win
> ...


Record: 9-6


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

if shaun is back half way, i think 10-5


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> *
> Schedule*:
> Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm - Loss
> Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm - Win
> ...


Going for 9-6 record.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> if shaun is back half way, i think 10-5



Make sure to post which games the Clippers are going to win or loss because that is what is going to be counted.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm - Win
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm - Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm - Win
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - Loss
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm - Win
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm - Win
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm - Win 
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm - Win
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm - Win
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm - Loss
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm - Win
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm - Loss
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm - Loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - Win
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm - Loss
10-5, but with shaun gone for (if i counted right) 12 games think this what could happen.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm-Win
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm-Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm -Loss
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm-Loss
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm=Loss 
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm=Win 
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm=Loss 
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm-Win 
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm-Win
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm-Win 
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm-Win 
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm-Win 
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm-loss 
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm-Win 
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm-Loss

9-5


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

My predictions are not based on stats or anything ... just guessing:


Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm --Loss - Who stops Allen. Have we ever won an opener against them?
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm --Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm --Win
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm --Win
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm --Win
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm --Win 
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm --Loss
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm --Win - But a close game. Bobby's game will be off (coming home jitters)
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm --Loss - Refs always insure close games go to Lakers - Sam gets ejected
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm --Loss - Let the rivalry begin
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm --Loss
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm --Win
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm --Loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm --Loss
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm --Loss

7/8 --- December will be much metter


Will we see any of these games on TV?


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm --win - We creamed them last year we'll destroy them again.
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm --Win. Kiddies get creamed at home.
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm --Win. Destroyed. Cassel goes crazy on his old team.
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm --Win. Repeat. Cassel destroys Marko in this game.
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm --Win. Pound it into Brand and Kaman, nuff said.
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm --Win. Rinse and repeat.
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm --Loss. Depends on if AI isn't still injured.
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm --Win - But a close game. Bobby's game will be off (coming home jitters). Yes. Clippers will win this. Maggz will torch Bobby.
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm --Win. Lakers suck. I do see Sam getting ejected though and it will be hilarious.
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm --Loss. Davis goes crazy on us and we have no one to shut him down.
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm --Win. Toronto is worse than the Hawks.
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm --Loss. Denver overloads us offensively and we're unable to keep up.
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm --Loss. Indian's too solid.
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm --Loss. Minnesota gets their revenge.
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm --Win. We shut down their perimeter game and destroy them in the paint.

11-4

Will we see any of these games on TV?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Will we see any of these games on TV?



All but 3 will be on either FSN2 or KTLA.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Schedule:
Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm LOSS
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm WIN
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm LOSS
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm LOSS
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm LOSS
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm WIN
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm WIN
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm LOSS
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm LOSS
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm WIN
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm WIN
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm LOSS
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm LOSS
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm LOSS
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm LOSS

5-10 sorry lol


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm-Win
> Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm-Win
> Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm -Win
> Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm-Loss
> ...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> All but 3 will be on either FSN2 or KTLA.


Cool. I can live with that.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> My predictions are not based on stats or anything ... just guessing:
> 
> 
> Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm --Loss - Who stops Allen. Have we ever won an opener against them?


LOL Dynasty we won the opener against them last year by something like 30 (or was it Simmons who had 30, either way it was a blowout)! Thats when everyone was picking them to have the worst record in the league and they managed to turn it around.


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm - WIN
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm - WIN
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm - WIN
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - LOSS
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm - LOSS
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm - WIN
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm - WIN
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm - WIN
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm - LOSS
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm - LOSS
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm - WIN
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm - LOSS
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm - LOSS
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - WIN
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm - WIN

9-6


----------



## CoreysBrand (Oct 25, 2005)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm - WIN
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm - WIN
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm - WIN
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - loss
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm - WIN
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm - WIN
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm - loss
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm - loss
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm - loss
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm - WIN
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm - WIN
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm - loss
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm - loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - loss
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm - loss
7-Wins  & 8 Losses


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm -- Win
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm-- Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm --Win
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm -- Win
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm -- Win
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm --Win
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm -- Loss
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm --- Win
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm --- Win
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm -- Loss
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm -- Win
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm -- Loss
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm -- Loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm -- Win
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm -- Loss

10-5


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> LOL Dynasty we won the opener against them last year by something like 30 (or was it Simmons who had 30, either way it was a blowout)! Thats when everyone was picking them to have the worst record in the league and they managed to turn it around.


Hey There 'Clip'. I don't remember each game, but now that you mention it I do remember the win because it was heavily discussed. But, I was thinking of the year we played them in Japan and then came home, Elton had an injury and we lost, right? Or is that the same game?

We're off to such a good start in pre-season AND on paper, that I'm afraid to be this hopeful. So, I'm kinda guarded.

Anyway ... I've seen your posts around now and then. I hope you're still a Clipper fan and that you will join us more often. I'm addicted to my Clippers. Between my job and posting ... I don't have much time for anything else. :biggrin:


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> *
> Schedule*:
> Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm -WIN
> Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN
> ...


10-6. That works.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm Win
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm Win
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm Win
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm Win
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm Win
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm Win 
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm Win
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm Win
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm Loss
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm Win
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm Loss
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm Loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm Win
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm Loss


By the way the Clipps couldn't ask for a better first season.. I mean come on.. Back to back minny and the third minny, Wizards, Atlanta, Tornoto, the Bucks and 76'ers... Thats a good month to start out and build chemestry with.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You have us going 8-0 before our first loss lol.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm -LOSS
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN 
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm -LOSS 
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm-LOSS
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm -WIN
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm -WIN
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm -LOSS
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm -LOSS
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm -WIN
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm -LOSS
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm -WIN
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm -WIN
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm -WIN
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm -LOSS
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm-WIN


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

alexander said:


> Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm -LOSS
> Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN
> Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm -LOSS
> Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm-LOSS
> ...


Respectable 8-7, but why would we lose to Minnesota 3 times? Seriously... and then beat Indiana and Denver? 

Well if you are correct, you're 5k points richer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm- Loss
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm- Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm- Win
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm- Win
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm- Loss
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm- Loss
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm- Win
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm- Loss
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm- Loss
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm- Win
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm- Win
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm- Loss
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm- Loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm- Loss
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm- Win

7-8


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Deadline is tomarrow before the game starts for those who haven't entered yet.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Time for a nice friendly contest.
> 
> *Rules*:
> Predict whether the Clippers will either win or loss each in the month.
> ...


 Schedule:
Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm - Loss
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm - Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm - Win
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - Loss
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm - Loss
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm - Win
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm Loss
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm - Loss
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm - Win
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm - Win
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm - Win
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm - Loss
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm - Loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - Win
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm - Loss

7-8 record..... Livvy is out, its a tough ask to crack .500 in November


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

15 and O in nov and one of the best starts in nba history.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Everyone who said we lose the first game has not lost one point in the prediction.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

I'm 2-0! woot! This is a bump in disguise; this thread should be a sticky for November.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Wed 2 @ Seattle 7:00pm - Win
Fri 4 Atlanta 7:30pm - Win
Sat 5 Minnesota 7:30pm - Win
Mon 7 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - Loss
Wed 9 @ Washington 4:00pm - Win
Thu 10 @ Atlanta 4:00pm - Win
Sun 13 @ Philadelphia 3:00pm - Win 
Tue 15 Milwaukee 7:30pm - Win
Fri 18 @ L.A. Lakers 7:30pm - Win
Sun 20 Golden State 12:30pm - Win
Wed 23 Toronto 7:30pm - Win
Fri 25 @ Denver 6:00pm - Loss
Sun 27 Indiana 12:30pm - Loss
Tue 29 @ Minnesota 5:00pm - Win
Wed 30 @ Cleveland 4:00pm - Loss


11-4 ? :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

You really think Clips will go on 7-0 run?


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Through 6 games it looks like Botchla, PAIDNFULL23, and CoreysBrand are batting .1000 (on a game by game basis). I didn't count ElMarroAfamado's prediction 'cause he got a late start. Well done, fellas.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, I'm out of the running to win, but thought I'd bump this so that others can see how off they were.

Looks like our team has a better start than most of thought they'd have.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

PAIDNFULL is still 100%. Impressive.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

PAIDNFULL for teh win! Nice job, man. 100%!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats to PAIDNFULL who went PERFECT and wins the ucash.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

wow that is really impressive, considering we played minny 3 times this month and u correctly predicted on all 3 of them

edit: actually, a lot of ppl got that right so i take that back. impressive nonetheless


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

congratz man, i guess u did live up to ur user name and did get paid n full 

i'll take next month though like I took the Sonics for Month One


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's just 5k lol, I don't need to win. :angel:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the props. I'm going to take December too. Show me the money!!!


----------

